# Idolomantis



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2008)

I quit keeping track a couple of molts ago, but they are starting to get pretty big. This one recently molted and seems to be 1-2 molts above all the others. I can't really decide if it's a subadult or subsubadult...anyone want to take a guess?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

hey cool man didnt know you had this spieces.. i feel weird dont having them AND MY USERR IS IDOLOMANTIS!

so awesome.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 26, 2008)

Yep, one of the few species I'm still keeping(and will continue to keep).

Don't worry - eventually, I'm sure you'll get the opportunity to keep a couple of these yourself.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty positive she is a sub sub adult.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 27, 2008)

She? And here I am going around calling her a he...I've never been any good at sexing nymphs. &lt;_&lt; 

I was leaning towards subsub myself, she seemed too small to only have one molt left.

Thanks!


----------



## mrblue (Jul 27, 2008)

deffinitely presubadult. how are the rest of yours doing? also the usa idolomantis people have been kind of quiet lately, how is everyone doing over there?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 27, 2008)

i want some!!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 27, 2008)

Why do some look all brown and some look extremly colorfull? :huh:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Why do some look all brown and some look extremly colorfull? :huh:


the young ones are brown


----------



## Andrew (Jul 27, 2008)

I have six left, and they are doing well. I've now got them in that big cage I built for them and it's working out well so far.

Yes, how IS everyone else doing? :huh: I haven't been reading the forums much lately.



mrblue said:


> deffinitely presubadult. how are the rest of yours doing? also the usa idolomantis people have been kind of quiet lately, how is everyone doing over there?


----------



## mrblue (Jul 27, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Yes, how IS everyone else doing? :huh: I haven't been reading the forums much lately.


even if you had, there hasnt been a peep out of the usa lot in ages (you can see the thread is probably even on page 2 now, or close).


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 27, 2008)

We kept them a couple of years back...but no succesful breeding, we couldn't find a male. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mrblue (Jul 27, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> We kept them a couple of years back...but no succesful breeding, we couldn't find a male. &lt;_&lt;


"them's the brokes"  

but also i mainly meant the ones yen sold a few months back. i think i remember reading that he sold them to around 20 people in the usa? i know probably only a few of those post on the forum, but still it would be interesting to see what became of yens first generation.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't have any of Yen's stock


----------



## mrblue (Jul 27, 2008)

there were a few people here:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=10481

but nothing written for some time.


----------

